# freaky weather????



## kakuma (Nov 10, 2005)

CNN just said the north of england is giong to get some hurricanes and shit

is this true? is there any freaky weather going on really or are they bored??


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 10, 2005)

It's pissing down a lot in Leeds, but I think that's the norm.


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 10, 2005)

To answer your question though, no hurricanes 'round 'ere yet!


----------



## Bomber (Nov 10, 2005)

It's a bit breezy in Stoke


----------



## chio (Nov 10, 2005)

Bomber said:
			
		

> It's a bit breezy in Stoke



It was a bit blowy at the top of Penkhull New Road earlier on but I guess that's to be expected!

It's far too warm for November, mind you.


----------



## _angel_ (Nov 10, 2005)

No freaky weather here in Leeds!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 11, 2005)

Ninjaboy said:
			
		

> is this true? is there any freaky weather going on really or are they bored??



No freaky weather at all, anywhere in the world, at any given moment.  Just perfectly normal, run-of-the-mill weather, of varying severity, par the course, etc., etc.    

It is November - of course we get storms in November   I like storms


----------



## kakuma (Nov 12, 2005)

it's pissing down in leeds in the middle of november?

fuck me thats freaky....


----------



## Firky (Nov 16, 2005)

we got a bit of snow in the big r


----------

